# UK Passport full renewal needed



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Guys, my passport is now full due to weekly trips to Qatar and I was wondering if anyone has renewed their UK passport recently? 

I obviously have my UAE JAFZA visa sticker inside so I do not want to lose this. 

Do I have to go to the UAE consulate as I have tried to register online, but I have to post to the UK and I am concerned I will not get the VISA page back as they usually keep it. 

I just got a bit lost in all the .GOV websites. 


Many thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You need to send it to Liverpool. They'll send you a new passport in 2-3 months, soon followed by your old passport with the bottom corner cut off, so you'll still have your JAFZA visa.

If you travel frequently, it may be bette to apply for a 2nd passport and wait until you have that before renewing your original.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You have a slight problem in that your current passport is full so going to and fron Qatar (two stamps and a barcaode) is going to be an issue. I had the same challenge but started when I had two empty pages. I applied for a second passport, with not sending my original passport back, but sending a letter asking for a second passport but also stating I needed to keep the original to keep travelling.

I got my second one, after eight weeks delay, and that was before the hiautus. It was a fine call as I only had half a page of empty space left when the second passport arrived. 

I now use passport 1 for KSA and UAE access as it has residency and visa in that.
I use passport 2 for qatar and Oman and it has lots of space left in it.

In August, my KSA visa expires so I am travelling to the UK, giving the second passport to the Saudi bureau to issue a new visa, returning to Dubai on my first passport, and when the second passport arrives back, get my India visa replaces in the seond, before applying for the first passport replacement which has my UAE residency in it.

So when the third arrives, my first should come back (corner cut off) and its only use will be to hold my residency visa for the UAe - for the next four months at which point that will need to be replaced and put in my third passport.

Life would be so simple without travel and visas


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

jtnofx said:


> Hi Guys, my passport is now full due to weekly trips to Qatar and I was wondering if anyone has renewed their UK passport recently? I obviously have my UAE JAFZA visa sticker inside so I do not want to lose this. Do I have to go to the UAE consulate as I have tried to register online, but I have to post to the UK and I am concerned I will not get the VISA page back as they usually keep it. I just got a bit lost in all the .GOV websites. Many thanks


i have just renewed mine as i am back in the UK on holiday and it was very easy. If you are due to come back to the UK then make an appointment (minimum 3 weeks in advance) and ask for the Premium 4 hour service. The form is easy to fill in as you are only renewing and no counter signatories required on the form or photos. I had an 8:30 appointment and picked new passport up at 12:30, and for a 48 page it cost £133. They return the old passport with visas and you have to show these along with new passport.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Considering the debacle lately with the passport office, I second the option of jumping on a plane and doing the renewal in person in London.

Yes, it will cost a few quid to do it, but in the long run, worth not having the long wait for a new one


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Great info guys. thanks. I will have a trip back to UK soon so I will do it that way.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Robbo5265 said:


> .... ask for the Premium 4 hour service. The form is easy to fill in as you are only renewing and no counter signatories required on the form or photos. ...


Were you renewing a 2nd passport?
When I phoned the passport people they said that I could not do the same-day service and could only use the 1-week service to renew a 2nd passport. However I was able to book around 1 week ahead(i.e. I phone to book yesterday and got an appointment for the 22nd).
They also said I should get the photos countersigned.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

chestnut said:


> Were you renewing a 2nd passport? When I phoned the passport people they said that I could not do the same-day service and could only use the 1-week service to renew a 2nd passport. However I was able to book around 1 week ahead(i.e. I phone to book yesterday and got an appointment for the 22nd). They also said I should get the photos countersigned.


no, i was renewing my passport because all my visa pages were full.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

I renewed my UK passport a couple of months ago no hassle at all. Completed to renewal form online printed the form attached photos and sent by DHL to Liverpool. I have to admit I was a bit nervous but no problems new passport was sent by courier all within 4 weeks. I was a bit surprised my old passport was not included!!! Panic but no problem my old passport arrived by courier a few days later with the corner curt off. Not sure why they sent separately seemed like a waste of money to me so glad I don't pay tax.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

chestnut said:


> Were you renewing a 2nd passport? When I phoned the passport people they said that I could not do the same-day service and could only use the 1-week service to renew a 2nd passport. However I was able to book around 1 week ahead(i.e. I phone to book yesterday and got an appointment for the 22nd). They also said I should get the photos countersigned.


Hi
Just returned from the uk and renewed adults and children's passports.

There is a two-four week wait for a 24 hour appointment and 4- week wait for the children's 7 days passport.

On arrival I had to phone every day and eventually got a cancellation appointment and then travelled to London.

New passports arrived the day before we flew back here.
we didn't get the old passports back in time (with the visas) so the kids passports were detained as well as mine for bond. Now waiting for old passports with visa so I can reclaim our passports from the airport!

Been a palaver,,,,passport for adults faster but for kids a nightmare!


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

chestnut said:


> ...When I phoned the passport people they said that I could not do the same-day service and could only use the 1-week service to renew a 2nd passport. ...


Quick update: When I turned up at the passport office they told me I could do the same-day service and I had my passport back around 4.5 hours after my appointment time.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

chestnut said:


> Quick update: When I turned up at the passport office they told me I could do the same-day service and I had my passport back around 4.5 hours after my appointment time.


Be aware this service is true for adults, not children! To my detriment :-(


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone done a postal UK passport replacement/renewal in the last few weeks ?

I'm looking to understand if the waiting time has come don from the last 7 week process I went through in April.

TIA


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No it hasn't. I sent my original passport off for renewal at the end of June. Got an e-mail the other day, some 6 weeks later saying they can't process the renewal of my original passport because I have a second passport and therefore need a letter from my employer stating that I need a second passport for business purposes before they can renew my first passport.

The letter I sent them in May from my employer stating that I need a second passport for business purposes is no longer valid apparently.

No wonder there's a backlog if they're wasting everyone's time like this.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I had my passport replacement ( 1 of 2) back after four weeks - still awaiting the original with UAE Residency visa to be returned so its five weeks so far.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

My UK passport was full so applied for one here:

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports

Got my new 48 page passport back in 3 weeks at a total cost of £150 (sent it off last week of Aug - returned 2 days ago)

Maybe luck of the draw but I was impressed wit h the hassle free service.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

webmongaz said:


> My UK passport was full so applied for one here:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports
> 
> ...


Did you ask for the original passport to be returned, and if so, how long after the new one arrived, did the old one arrive ?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

They automatically return your old passport with the corners clipped. You receive it 7 days after the new one. This is for security reasons.


----------

